# Filling Machine or not?



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Could you put that in jars per hour? 

Crazy Roland


----------



## AmishNeighbor (May 26, 2013)

I am snot sure how I would do that. But here is a guess. If we rely on a system that could do 63 per hr. we could get 500 jars in an 8 hr. day. So, for future growth, and ease of labor time, 125 per hour should be our peak. But, this is all sizes of different jugs, bottles, bears etc, and at 80 % efficiency (because we do different sizes) 125 per hour should do the trick.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Really, I do not know how anyone could answer the question about the comparison unless they have both machines or have at least operated both at some time.
How likely is that?
We have the Sweinty Filling station 70 and I can tell you that it will run your butt off trying to keep up with it if you decide to run it hard.
Is 400 lbs per hour fast enough?
Get your gym shoes on..ready,,,,,set,,,,,GO!!!!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Harry, how many pounds per year do you pack?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I bought the Nassenheider this year but I'm embarrassed to admit I've not had time to get it up and running. I'll be doing that this winter. I really look forward to being able focus on capping and labeling while it does the filling. I think it's more than I currently need as I only have 30 hives but at this time I'm more interested in saving time and burning off profits from my Beekeeping income statement than following a cost benefit analysis of the unit. I went with the Nassenheider as it has a clear gear cover (you can see if there's a problem) and someone else's experience with the unit who's of similar size to me. grozzie2 has a Nassenheider and after talking to him about it and his experience I had the confidence to buy one for my operation. PM him in case he doesn't see this post. PM me if you want contact info with their inside sales person in Germany.

The Sweinty doesn't have the clear cover but does have a tool less pump disassembly. It looks like a good unit too but I have no product knowledge of this otherwise.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I bought a Swienty about 6-8 years ago and subsequently found it was identical to a Nassenheider, except that it had a different name plate. I have no idea how the price compared to that offered by Mann Lake, but if I were buying today I'd want to check that out. Regardless, it was a perfectly good machine FOR ROOM TEMPERATURE honey. It could not handle warm or hot honey unless the outlet from the tank was above the filling machine. In our case this was impossible. So, we were limited to using the Swienty only for the 8,000-10,000 lbs of creamed honey we make each year. For that job, the Swienty is a wonderful machine.

We used the Dadant filler for the 80,000-100,000 lbs of extracted honey we bottle in containers ranging from 8 ounces to 5 lbs. It is a great machine, but you really need two if you are handling this kind of volume as a need for repair will close you down for about two weeks if you only have one machine. But repairs are not frequent, certainly fewer than once a year at these volumes. 

I suggest you be very careful about the rotating table. It is a fine piece of equipment, but only needed for very high volumes. Certainly much higher than 100,000 lbs a year. Labeler is nice, but also very expensive. I've seen labelers manufactured in Italy that can put labels on front and back in one stop, but they cost about $10,000 each.

Good luck

Lloyd


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Harry, how many pounds per year do you pack?


Exactly ONE pound more than you.....


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Lloyd is right.
Volumetric bottling machines work best when the bottling tanks are above the level of the pump.
Once dialed in they are extremely accurate.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

"I bought a Swienty about 6-8 years ago and subsequently found it was identical to a Nassenheider, except that it had a different name plate"...

LLoyd I am also in the market for one of these fillers. It appears visually that the Swienty and the Nassenheider are quite different. The control unit and general appearance of each machine. Perhaps that has changed? I am waiting to attend the AHPA 2016 Trade Show in Albuquerque this January to see who shows up. We be nice to see one and talk with the manufacturer's reps before I drop the bucks on one.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Very happy with our Nassenheider. There are a lot more options/accessories for it if you purchase direct. Works great on honey from 20-40 deg C (70F-104F). The outlet of our tank is lower than the Nassenheider and it is still fast and accurate - it just becomes more important that you have a good seal. You can also get an extra elbow to replace the fill nozzle and use it as a honey pump and to mix to creamed honey.

I have no experience with the Swienty. This is Nassenheiders primary product - based on Lloyd's comments, I would guess that they supplied it to Swienty for some time until Swienty developed their own version.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I think a lot of decisions revolve around "what" you are bottling out of.
We bottle out of our bottling tanks.
Having the tanks elevated to a comfortable level, which is also the perfect level for the machine, saves a lot of fatigue.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, at only 125 jars an hour, you are looking at an appropriate machine. When you need 2000 (i lb) to 4000 jars(4 oz.) an hour, let me know. Yes, that is one pound more than Harry.

Crazy Roland


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Where is Keith when I need him!

:bus


----------

